# I have a 2x1x1.5 fish tank ready to go....now what to put in it..



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i have the tank the pump and a heater, now..
fish..
i am on a budget so nothign to fancy!!
i would LOVE little groups of fish that go aroudn togther lol - is that makes sence,
in my little other fish tank i have one of each communal fish..
neon
zebra somthing...
swordtail..
and the others - well i cant rmemeber
orange with a black spot on its body (triangluar shaped fish!!)
some seethrough with red on the face etc etc..
just 6 of them

now what do you suggest - hardy.. not to expensive, small..
and friendly!!!


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

If you only have one neon, then I would suggest getting another 5 to keep it company 

If the 'zebra something' you have is a zebra danio, then I would also recommend you get another 5 of those.

Perhaps move your new shoal of zebra danios/neons into the new tank, if your original tank cannot cope with an influx of new fish.

If the 'triangular' fish is an Angelfish (it sounds a bit like it) then I would definitely suggest separating the neon tetras from the angelfish anyway - neons = tasy lunch.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

nothign extra can go in the old fish tank too small.
now teh bigger fish tank wants fish has none at the moment. not an angel fish its tiny, and i dunno the name.. never mind.


neep_neep said:


> If you only have one neon, then I would suggest getting another 5 to keep it company
> 
> If the 'zebra something' you have is a zebra danio, then I would also recommend you get another 5 of those.
> 
> ...


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

neep_neep said:


> If you only have one neon, then I would suggest getting another 5 to keep it company
> 
> If the 'zebra something' you have is a zebra danio, then I would also recommend you get another 5 of those.
> 
> ...


red serpae tetra?

put the neon in the new tank and add more (just what i would do)


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thats it i think!!! clever person!! hehe
can neons live in a group? along side others in groups?


RussianTort55 said:


> red serpae tetra?
> 
> put the neon in the new tank and add more (just what i would do)


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Neons should really be in groups of 6 or more - they don't fare too well on their own.

They will do perfectly fine alongside other groups, such as a shoal of Zebra danios.

Not only will the fish be happier to be in shoal, but they will provide a far nicer looking display 

However, because they are small fish, be careful not to put anything predatory or overly aggressive with them.

If the other fish you have is indeed a Serpae tetra, again, these should really be kept in a shoal of 6 or more.


----------



## m4rky (Nov 26, 2007)

You've got some fish there that really like to be kept in groups rather than singles.....:grouphug:

Neons prefer to live in a group of 6 or more (a massive shoal of these looks great!).8)

If the zebra thingy is a zebra danio then they like to be in groups too (lovely little fish they are, really active and tough!).

Watch out for the serpae tetra, they are notorious fin nippers, but if they are kept in a group they tend to keep any aggression amongst themselves.

Swordtails are best kept in a small group - one male to 2-3 females, they are livebearers and easy to breed, but if there is only one male to one female the females tend to get a bit....harassed!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ill have them in larger groups when in new tank, but stupidly i guess i listenged to the guy in the shop, had them 6 or so months now anyway and doing fine 


neep_neep said:


> Neons should really be in groups of 6 or more - they don't fare too well on their own.
> 
> They will do perfectly fine alongside other groups, such as a shoal of Zebra danios.
> 
> ...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ok, thank you!! what can you suggest for a 2 foot tank?..
(silly man in the shop.. actualyl two shops,said they woudl be ok by themselves .. the one question i was askign all the time was, woudl they be ok by themselfes .. they said yes )


m4rky said:


> You've got some fish there that really like to be kept in groups rather than singles.....:grouphug:
> 
> Neons prefer to live in a group of 6 or more (a massive shoal of these looks great!).8)
> 
> ...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

is the tank cycled?...neons can't handle bounces.:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

HABU said:


> is the tank cycled?...neons can't handle bounces.:whistling2:


tank doesnt have water in it yet!! hehe, just plannig ahead, will be for 2 - 3 weeks.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> tank doesnt have water in it yet!! hehe, just plannig ahead, will be for 2 - 3 weeks.


 
my bad. run that puppy for a while. i thought you were just plopping tetra's into a green tank.:lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

you could also put in a african dwarf frog i've got one in with my fish,
it only cost 2.50 they grow to about 3cm and are very hardy
linda


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe i got oe of them in my lil tank, so cute arent they?!


linda.t said:


> you could also put in a african dwarf frog i've got one in with my fish,
> it only cost 2.50 they grow to about 3cm and are very hardy
> linda


----------



## m4rky (Nov 26, 2007)

Hmmmm, you really have looooads of choice for what to put in if you like small fish. My personal favourite set up is to just have one main type of fish (e.g. all one type of tetra or danio or barb) with a couple of algae-eating fish. Keep it plain and it looks great.

On the other hand lots of people go for a mix of fish!

The decision....is yours ;-)

But don't take for gospel what some shops say about fish!

Try looking at practicalfishkeeping.co.uk they have a section with readers tanks in and you can get some ideas from that. It is best to do what you are doing now - plan ahead for the final result, rather than just buying fish at random.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

yep :crazy:when they dart to the top for air
linda


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

m4rky said:


> Hmmmm, you really have looooads of choice for what to put in if you like small fish. My personal favourite set up is to just have one main type of fish (e.g. all one type of tetra or danio or barb) with a couple of algae-eating fish. Keep it plain and it looks great.
> 
> On the other hand lots of people go for a mix of fish!
> 
> ...


thank you so much!! !



linda.t said:


> yep :crazy:when they dart to the top for air
> linda


hehe yup


----------



## m4rky (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, the little dwarfs are cool, but you have to make sure that they don't get out-competed by the fish for food. Or manage to climb out of the tank (oops!!!!)


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yea that very nealry happened to me!!! mine has bloodworms, squirted to him at teh bottom of the tank hehe


m4rky said:


> Yeah, the little dwarfs are cool, but you have to make sure that they don't get out-competed by the fish for food. Or manage to climb out of the tank (oops!!!!)


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi havnt read the replies as ive got a head ach so sorry if im repeting.

I wouldnt really advise having livebearing fish (guppies, mollies, platys, swordtail) in a tank that size, as they breed so easily. 

A group of say 10-15 neons, 4-5 cory cats on the bottem, mabey a bristle-nose loach, mabey some zebra or leopard danios.


Angel fish get large, so need a 4'x2'x'2 tank as they can get upto 9' 'circle' if you like.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe thank you!!!!!!
not to keen on guppies anyway so thats good!!
bristle nose loach, sounds odd.. lol 


Tomcat said:


> Hi havnt read the replies as ive got a head ach so sorry if im repeting.
> 
> I wouldnt really advise having livebearing fish (guppies, mollies, platys, swordtail) in a tank that size, as they breed so easily.
> 
> ...





woudl i be ableto have a ''special'' large fish ? teh focal point as it were?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

A pleco sorry, not a loach, these get to about 5-6 inch, bristle nose that is. Well, as a focal point, mabey a pair of kissing gouamis, not big, but are really nice. And they kiss


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

Why not setup a biotope?

Pick an area like the amazon or a asian blackwater pool.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

awww they are CUTE


Tomcat said:


> A pleco sorry, not a loach, these get to about 5-6 inch, bristle nose that is. Well, as a focal point, mabey a pair of kissing gouamis, not big, but are really nice. And they kiss


----------



## MoK3t (Aug 22, 2007)

In a tank that size i'd get a pair of Convict cichlids and some small plec sp. Convicts are great!! Cichlids all the way!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

so SO pretty! 

are their anysites where you can buy these fish online?

local shop sells.. well nout..


MoK3t said:


> In a tank that size i'd get a pair of Convict cichlids and some small plec sp. Convicts are great!! Cichlids all the way!!!!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

For a nice little tank set up you want fish to cover each ground.Best way to do this is to have up-mouth/mid-mouth & down mouth.And a all round cleaner.this way you tank look nice and full but not over crowded and know one is really competeing with each other.

(Up mouth) i'd say endler's they are related to guppys some beleave them to be a sub'sp of guppie.They are smaller then common guppies and the male are very nice.
endler's - Google Image Search

(Mid-mouth) stick with tetras like neon's/cardinal/black neon's/blue emperor's.You could have a shoul on one speices of have a little mix of each they are so alike that they will blend into a shoul.
Paracheirodon innesi - Google Image Search

Paracheirodon axelrodi - Google Image Search

Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi - Google Image Search

Inpaichthys kerri - Google Image Search

(Down mouth) has to be cory'cat's there are meny speices to choose from.
Corydoras - Google Image Search

All round cleaner bristlenose plec.
bristlenose - Google Image Search


----------



## MoK3t (Aug 22, 2007)

Should be able to pick up convicts from any decent fish shop. They breed like rabbits and i found i couldnt GIVE them away when i had a load.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

get something diff to tetras, keep a small group of malawi chiclids, or try somethin diff:2thumb:


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Why not set up an amazon bio type tank get some appistromma Sp. cardinals loads of bog wood some little Cory's and a couple of amazon swords looks really good. just make sure you cycle it properly 5mins searching on Google on it will save you a lot of money and heartache and a fabulous tank.


----------

